# Travel Advertising > Nightlife >  Nightlife in Ayia Napa

## cyprusholidays

Ayia Napa, is one of the best cities in Cyprus where you can enjoy your nightlife. The streets will be decorated with bars and pubs on the two sides of the road. Live music songs will be played by band members while we can enjoy with a couple of beers and music. There are number of pubs, bars, discos treat your night and give a new meaning. Cyprus is not strict and especially Ayia Napa is for travellers like you and me. Feel free and have fun.

----------


## heenam

Where this place is located Ayia Napa? I love night life and I like to visit there.

----------


## cyprusholidays

It is in Cyprus..don't miss this place.. you will love for sure.

----------


## pintro

Ayia Napa is a Night City,  well,  it is also a day resort,  but at night there is so much to see and do that you will not explore it all in a week.
Hardly a week goes by in Cyprus without a celebration of some sort, whether it is a colourful festival or homage to a saint on one of the numerous 'name' days. The 'Panigiri', a traditional open-air fete, takes place mainly in the Cyprus villages on the occasion of a saint's name day.

----------


## amryloa

Family Entertainment bars - bars on Nissi Avenue and by the harbour have family entertainment every night of the week. Karaoke is popular and you will find shows such as Rock Chicks, Blues Brothers, Hypnotists as well as tribute acts - Elvis, Michael Jackson etc. Popular bars are Tommys, Sea Horse, Queen Vic, Napiana, Golden Arrow, Romeo and several from Sandy bay to Nissi Beach area.

Cafe/Lounge bars - these trendier bars are springing up and are very popular with locals and those wanting a more grown up night up. Music is either chill out/greek and most people sit and chat rather than dancing. Popular ones are Jello by the harbour, Liquid on Kyrou Nerou (opposite the monastery), Cafe Central and Pepper at the Napa Plaza hotel. Lobby bar at the Eligoni hotel,  Nissaki bar on sandy bay. Vanilla at the Leros Hotel, and Fresh which opened Sep 2010 at the top road opposite Fans bar. Guru - a few mins from bedrock. Kafenio at the monastery.

English Pubs - if you want your english beers on tap and family style pubs try Queen Vic, Tommys, Golden Arrow, Napiana, Kings sword (at macronnissos)

Cheap cocktail bars - as well as those mentioned above under family bars, there are several on the road that leads up to the square from the carwash end. Sea Cavern, Simos Magic, Craigs, Flaskia, Senior Frogs all have happy hours and some open bar nights.

----------


## ksolivya

Cafe/Lounge bars - these trendier bars are springing up and are very popular with locals and those wanting a more grown up night up. Music is either chill out/greek and most people sit and chat rather than dancing. Popular ones are Jello by the harbour, Liquid on Kyrou Nerou (opposite the monastery), Cafe Central and Pepper at the Napa Plaza hotel. Lobby bar at the Eligoni hotel, Nissaki bar on sandy bay. Vanilla at the Leros Hotel, and Fresh which opened Sep 2010 at the top road opposite Fans bar. Guru - a few mins from bedrock. Kafenio at the monastery.

----------


## mikehussy

The night life of Ayia Napa is very varied and offers something for everyone. Gone are the days when the only music you would here was UK Garage. These days Whatever your musical testes, there will be something to suit you. Whether you want to enjoy a cocktail in a trendy lounge bar, be entrained by a comedy act, listen to a live band or dance in clubs till dawn. Big name artists and DJ's all over the world play to packed events each summer.




Cheap flights to Mombasa

----------


## Mahesh-Yadav

Ayia Napa lies near Cape Greco at the eastern part of Cyprus.
Water sports such as water-skiing, windsurfing, canoeing, scuba diving and speed boating are very much popular. 
The most popular of these beaches is Nissi beach on Nissi Avenue, which is very popular mainly with younger people in the summer and gets quite crowded.

----------


## ankita1234

Nice location. But I feared that it is near by to the Syria. Should be there any problem?

----------


## davidsmith36

Ayia Napa is a Night City, well, it is additionally a day resort, yet during the evening there is such a great amount to see and do that you won't investigate everything in a week. Barely a week passes by in Cyprus without a festival or the like, whether it is a vivid celebration or praise to a holy person on one of the various "name" days. The 'Panigiri', a conventional outdoors fete, happens basically in the Cyprus towns on the event of a holy person's name day.

----------


## wadewilson

Magento Development Service & Extensions
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-extensions.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defer-js-extension.html

----------


## reqy

I love that source

----------


## trumpy

couldn't find anything better... great stuff

----------


## pukaka

I'm also studying and learning about this topic, and I hope to be able to provide more information here in the future. driving directions mapquest

----------


## shara123

This content is good!

----------


## hanna

i go out the hurt

----------

